# Gyms in Sydney!



## AaronGooner (May 2, 2011)

Hello,
Im going to sydney shortly, and depending on the situation at the time, i would like to continue to exercise whenever possible, so i was wondering if anyone knew and could reccomend a good "hole in the wall" gym i could go to, as im not a big fan of fancy gyms.
Your help will be appreciated thanks!


----------



## GeorgeR (May 5, 2011)

Pick up one of those home DVD systems


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Fitness First is apparently the most popular gym network in Australia and I would suggest you look at their offer. Not sure which in particular would be the best but there is a large one in the CBD.


----------



## AaronGooner (May 2, 2011)

Cheers lads, i will have a look around!


----------



## garyweigh (May 19, 2011)

Hi, Aaron

i suggest some good gym address to you hope this will be helpful for you.

1) V Club Gym
Address: 48 Druitt Street, Sydney
Phone: (02) 8088 8888


----------

